# Anzeige der Ordnergröße bei XP?



## bleibert (19. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

ich googel jetzt schon eine Stunde durch die Gegend, und finde nicht den geringsten Hinweis, wie ich bei XP im Windows-Explorer im rechten Teil, da wo auch die Dateien mit Details angezeigt werden, bei den Ordnern dahinter die Größe anzeigen lassen kann. Geht das nicht? Bei meinem Mac ist das sooo einfach :-(

Gruß
Dennis.


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Oktober 2003)

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe ist das was Du willst nicht möglich - allerdings auch nicht nötig. Bei XP wird die Dateigröße im einem Normalen Explorer-Fenster ( ich meine ohne die Baumansicht ) im linken Teil angezeigt, sowie viele andere Informationen. Wenn Du die Baumansicht verwendest, gibt es die Möglichkeit die Statuszeile des Explorers mal zu aktivieren, die als Standard leider ausgeblendet ist. Dazu mußt Du unter Ansicht, Symbolleisten die Statuszeile aktivieren. Ich bin nicht mehr ganz sicher und sitze auch gerade an einem Mac, weswegen ich nicht nachschauen kann 

Die andere Möglichkeit ist die Ansicht auf "Details" zu wechseln, dann wird die Größe auch angezeigt.

Wo ist das Problem? Bei Windows ist das nicht viel schwerer und man hat auch noch mehrere Möglichkeiten es anzuzeigen


----------



## fluessig (19. Oktober 2003)

Ich verstehe was du meinst - der Windows Explorer ist in dieser Hinsicht ziemlich schwach. Glücklicherweise bist du nicht der einzige dem dieser Mangel schon aufgefallen ist. Es gibt da ein ziemlich gutes Tool:
http://www.jam-software.de/freeware/
Das ist freeware und ich denke es sollte deinen Anforderungen genüge tun.


----------



## bleibert (24. Oktober 2003)

Danke für die Antworten 

@Neurodaemon:

Das ist ja genau das Problem, in der konventionellen Baumstruktur wird in der Detailansicht eben nicht die Größe von Ordnern angzeigt. Ich kann Dateien nach der Größe sortieren, aber nicht Ordner.

@fluessig:

Danke für den link, das sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. Ich dachte nur, das geht irgendwie auch direkt im Explorer.

Gruß
Dennis.


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. November 2004)

Mir ist vor einiger Zeit eine Shell Extension in die Finger gekommen die in der Exploreransicht 'Details' die Ordnergröße ausliest und im Explorer darstellt.

Der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber ich denke mal dieser Tipp wird viele erfreuen können! 

Es läuft im Hintergrund (man hört nur die Festplatte rattern wenn die Ordner etwas größer sind).

Ich poste das einfach mal, falls noch jemand etwas sucht um die Größe des Ordners im Explorer anzuzeigen.

Im Anhang: DLL + Anleitung + Screenshot


----------



## rainzi (6. November 2004)

Hallo,

die dll hab ich kopiert 
aber diese Zeile ist mir nicht klar: regsrv32 c:\windwos\system32\DirSize.dll
 Was muß ich da machen 
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## barli (24. November 2004)

Achtung: Buchstabendreher im Original. 
Bei mir klappt es folgendermaßen: 
Installation --> 1. Kopiere (DirSize.dll) in  c:\windows\system32\    2. "Ausführen" von             regsvr32 c:\windows\system32\DirSize.dll
Deinstallation --> 1. "Ausführen" von regsvr32 /u c:\windows\system32\DirSize.dll    2. DirSize.dll löschen.
Sichtbar machen --> Explorer öffnen - Ansicht - Details - Rechtsklick auf Detail-Leiste (zeigt an: Name, Größe, Typ, etc.) - Folder Size auswählen - Fertig


Danke @ Neurodeamon


----------



## rainzi (25. November 2004)

Dank Dir

Hatte ich schon rausbekommen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Konfred (26. November 2004)

Wenn er jetzt auch noch den Unterschied zwischen KB und MB kennen würde, ...

aber ist trotzdem außerordentlich hilfreich.
und mit den heutigen Rechnern ist das Einlesen der Ordnergrößen auch nur eine Frage von Sekunden


----------

